
The Internet Archive, ALA, and SAA Brief Filed in TV News Fair Use Case - edward
https://blog.archive.org/2016/04/05/the-internet-archive-ala-and-saa-brief-filed-in-tv-news-fair-use-case/
======
jefurii
TL;DNR Archives and library organizations file an amicus brief in support of a
service that records TV and radio news and turns it into a searchable
database. Stuff like this is part of preserving our cultural memory, and
important for holding politicians and others accountable. And for seeing what
commercials in 2016 used to look like.

------
drallison
The Internet Archive is the real thing, a not-for-profit community resource
doing good works, trying to make a better world. It is worthy of your
financial support. You can donate from their website,
[http://archive.org](http://archive.org).

------
baldfat
I have no trust that the ALA (American Library Association) with anything
copyright. They always were cowering or helping out the Corporations to over
enforce US Copyright Laws.

Former System's Librarian who was always shocked at how anti- Open Source and
Fair Use librarians and the ALA was till I left in 2007.

~~~
greglindahl
So what's your analysis of this amicus brief? More of the same, or different?

~~~
baldfat
I think that they think that it is politically positive to go in on this
lawsuit.

I think the Snowden effect has greatly impacted the mindset of Librarians and
when it was found out that the Government was seeking user library activity
documents they all started to freak out.

Makes me wish I stayed in the field just to see the tide change.

